# Isao Tomita



## Jordan Law (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello,

Although I deep in my heart adores classical as much as you guys do, I have a love for the composer Isao Tomita, of whom produced electronic renditions of classical pieces. You may find this opinion not to your tastes, but I just love how unusual and ethereal his music is, like floating in clouds or beyond planets. I would love to know what your opinion is on Tomita and please discuss in detail why you may or may not like his work. I greatly value your opinions, positive or negative.

Thank you 

Here is an example that I find very beautiful and inspiring:


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't heard Tomita's music in a long time, but when I was a teen I loved listening to his LP's. I discovered Debussy from him. I also discovered many great works, such as Honegger's _Pacific 231_, Ives's _The Unanswered Question_, and Moussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_. Once in a while maybe he exercised poor taste, but I think this is nothing compared to his creativity and imagination. It's especially impressive considering the limitations of the technology at the time.

I think you have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

His version of Holst's Planets is, without a doubt, unique... But, suprisingly, my favourite album of his is actually a collaboration with Kodo and Kusillaqta entitled Nasca Fantasy (TriStar Music WK 67206). These are, for the most part, original compositions of his that do not draw upon obvious classical works (although for one track he offers his version of "Bachianas Brasileiras No.2 by Heitor Villa-Lobos). I enjoy his music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have most of his 70s albums, with Snowflakes Are Dancing perhaps my favorite. . His orchestral colors are fantastic. He is very tasteful in his choice of synthesizer patches and skillful in making them come alive. 

While I'll always love Wendy Carlos' achievements in the field, Tomita took it in a new, tasteful and more orchestral direction.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> I have most of his 70s albums, with Snowflakes Are Dancing perhaps my favorite. . His orchestral colors are fantastic. He is very tasteful in his choice of synthesizer patches and skillful in making them come alive.
> 
> While I'll always love Wendy Carlos' achievements in the field, Tomita took it in a new, tasteful and more orchestral direction.


I used to play Tomita's Night on Bald Mountain for my kids and their friends on Halloween. Scared the living c**p out of them. Mussorgsky's got nothing on this guy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

spradlig said:


> I discovered Debussy from him.


Me too - Arabesque No 1.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

IMHO, Tomita's music is all over the place.

Some of his music is truly AMAZING. Like another poster said, his version of Ives' "The Unanwered Question" is tremendous. His _Snowflakes Are Dancing_ record is terrific.

On the other hand, quite a few of his pieces are cheesy beyond belief. (Ever heard his version of the "Star Wars" theme?) Very kitschy.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

JACE said:


> On the other hand, quite a few of his pieces are cheesy beyond belief. (Ever heard his version of the "Star Wars" theme?) Very kitschy.


And some of his later work, the original stuff, is just plain boring.


----------

